# Wooden gears, moving parts, clock...project design help...



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey everyone. My 2nd cousin whom I've known my entire life (lived right next door to me growing up) just sent me an unexpected/amazing gift in the mail. The only way I can think to show my gratitude is to make him something really cool that I know he'll love. He is big into movies…went to USC for a degree in film, and would like to be a producer some day.

I'm thinking about building him some sort of clock to hang on the wall. Possible a silhouette of a movie projector like pictured below….










Maybe not exactly this picture…but something simliar. Maybe not even just a silhouette but something with a little more depth to it. I would also like to make the movie reels spin (possibly even get a hold of some old film and wrap it around the reels. I'm not sure if I want to cut out the movie reels out of wood or actually go buy some used reels somewhere. I'm assuming I would need some sort of "step motor" for the spinning reels? Then some small gears to tie the two reels together (which I know how to make) I know nothing about motors, so am curious as to what type of motor would be best. I obviously wouldnt want it to spin very fast and the motor must be pretty flat (and quiet) as I dont want the clock sticking out from the wall too much. Would a motor like this be battery operated, or need to be plugged in? I would like the ability to be able to turn on or shut off the spinning reels completely separate to the functioning of the clock.

I'm also curious as to a good source of clock parts (motor, hands, numbers, etc)

Thanks for any advice you can give me. Maybe I'll make a video blog of my process in making it! Should be interesting


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

or another idea would be something like this….










maybe have the reel spinning in the background with some sort of glass face for the numbers and clock??? I dont know how that'd work though because the step motor and the clock motor would have to be stacked on top of each other….


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

This was one of Matthias Wandel's latest posts at woodgears.ca . Good luck. -Jack


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Perhaps a reel could be the "second" hand.

Or one reel for hours and he other for minutes. Would be moving very slow, however.

If you don't mind having a plug-in clock, the motor you want is called a syncronus motor. They run at multiples of 60 hertz. Offers more flexability in what you can do because they have huge torque.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

You should just build a CNC first. Then who knows?

Steve


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

If you are going to have the three tripod legs (or at least the top of them as shown in the image) make the center one a pendulum. Then forget the spinning reels. Believe me, it would be a LOT simpler and the pendulum movement makes everyone giddy by itself.

If you can figure out how to make the reels spin at a slow speed without making the clock bulky and giving people seizures from all the movement, you better patent that sucker and go into business.

Plus, you're a woodworker. Make the reels out of wood…


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Well good luck with that one Doug.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

clockkit.com has lots of what you are looking for. You could use an extra clock motor to drive a reel. They have a heavy duty motor for driving really large hands. Most of their motors are battery powered

The esteemed Mr. Nubs has a point. The idea of the reels will have a big impact. Making them move will be cool, but the clock will be cool either way


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

good for you that with your upcoming wedding you have enough time to do humidors and now this…never made a clock so i can't offer much advise other than a good luck


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Order a Clock Kit catalog and you will get them for ever. They are in Wisconsin and they have a complete supply of clock making parts. They can also make engraved name plates pretty cheap to attach to a nice gift like that!!

What might be cool is to have a clock movement stationary in the center and the reel moving slowly around it!!

Good luck…..........Jim


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Take a look at Jameco Electronics and Radio Shack. They have small controllers called stamps that you could use to control such a device and they are not that expensive. Learning how to program them is easy. You can get a kit that has the stamp, the software, and even a small robot. I have also bought similar things from Hobby Engineering. You can get inexpensive plastic gears and brass bushings (bearings) from good old McMaster Carr#. You could make your reals out of 1/4 inch plywood with a router or scroll saw. Be careful, *Dak*. This thing is sort of habit forming. Believe me I know from experience. I lost 1-1/2 years of woodworking when I took it up and wasn't able to think about anything else.


----------



## thejaz (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Buddy,
How 'bout something like this ? ;-)


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

now that is really cool, Jaz!


----------



## secureplay (Jun 3, 2010)

I think woodgears.ca has info on making wooden gears and such…


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Steve! - yeah I've been to that site - he is a smart smart man. I've got the gear part down - my confusion lies with what motor, wiring, etc…..


----------

